# Canadian Rick Simpson's Cancer Curing Hemp Oill



## KL70 (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0psJhQHk_GI

If anyone has seen the Run From the Cure doco (on the link above) on Canadian Rick Simpson and his hassles in Canada to produce cancer curing hemp oil that he was freely giving to others, is there any reason why he hasn't approached (or vice versa) any companies in US medicinal marijuana states who could produce hemp oil for him, as its use would be medicinal.


----------

